# 2018 Mathews Triax review with draw force curve



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

2018 MATHEWS TRIAX REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE

For anyone that’s interested in the Mathews Triax, here’s a copy of the review I did along with the bow’s force draw curve and corresponding information. This is one of the truly great bows that’s available to us shooters. Feel free to contact me with any questions or comments. Happy hunting and shooting!!














2018 has Mathews going compact with a 28” axle to axle offering called the Triax. This bow blends proven technologies and desirable attributes from their Halon and NoCam lines of the past two years and combines them with sound dampening refinement in a truly unique package. Before I get into anything in detail, let’s take a look at the specs:

ATA LENGTH:	28”
BH:	6”
IBO SPEED:	343 FPS
DRAW LENGTHS:	24.5 - 30.5”
LETOFF:	75% OR 85% (85% for my testing)
WEIGHT:	4.4 LBS
CAM: CROSSCENTRIC
MSRP:	$1099.00

My initial impressions of the Triax for fit and finish were excellent. No blemishes and cleanly machined (as all high end bows should be and usually are). The lower damping unit isn’t as visually prominent when handling the bow as it seems to be in pics, and the lines flow more naturally than I expected. Mathews once again stresses structural rigidity by using the upper and lower bridged riser, the top hat system with extra wide limbs and pockets that look like they could jack up a truck. As has been the case for over a decade now, the risers are machined from a forging rather than an extrusion for increased strength. 



Drawing the bow back for the first time was the familiar feeling that I got when drawing both the Halon and Halon32. the bow builds to max poundage smoothly and somewhat quickly with draw stops providing a solid back wall without and jarring. The draw isn’t as soft as their NoCam line, but is, in my opinion, unequaled for the speed it provides. Up until the Halon series, I was never a fan of speed bows regardless of who made them, and always drifted toward comfort for a more consistent shot and less noise. Setting the bow at 70lbs with just a tied in nock prepared me to test the speed with an arrow weighing exactly 350 grains. My results are as follows:

SHOT #1: 319 FPS

SHOT #2: 320FPS

SHOT #3: 320FPS (TRIAX AT 85% LETOFF)

SHOT #4: 320FPS

SHOT #5: 320FPS

As the included force draw curve chart shows, the holding weight was 12 lbs. The power stroke was 20.3” and the bow stores 90.2 ft/lbs of energy at 70 lbs of draw weight at my 28” draw length. The efficiency rating I came up with was 88.3% which is great for any platform, but almost unheard of for a bow that uses an eccentrics system with the axles positioned so close to the centerline of the cams. 

As impressed as I was at the speed in relation to the draw, the most significant feature (in my opinion) was the noise level, or lack thereof. Mathews advertises this bow as their quietest and most vibration-free ever. I’ll touch on the lack of vibration first. For many people it’s a huge concern and a bow that has it in excess is a huge turn-off. Me personally……as long as the vibration doesn’t manifest itself as noise during the shot, I’ve never really cared one way or another. By far my favorite facet of this bow is the unbelievably low amount of noise at the shot. My initial testing was done in my low ceiling shop and I can honestly say I was blown away. I would’ve liked to have this report out a bit earlier for everyone, but with the Triax being touted as the quietest bow Mathews has ever produced, I just had to test decibel levels against the reigning quietness champion, the NoCam HTR. Sure enough, shooting each bow with identical setups verified what is being advertised that the Triax is in fact slightly quieter than the HTR. This is where research and development comes into play. Mathews states that they redesigned the damper and positioned it to more effectively cancel out vibrations along three separate axis (hence the Triax name). They accomplished what they set out to do in spades. 

Strictly from a specs standpoint, this bow checks all the boxes for me without compromising a single thing. I loved the quietness of the HTR and couldn’t see myself ever getting rid of it. The Halon series came along and, although not quite as quiet as the NoCam line (but still stealthy), the speed, smoothness and stability it exhibited was enough to finally make me opt towards a faster bow for hunting. Everything is great so far, but I still haven’t shot the bow at any meaningful distances. that was next on my to-do list.

Over the years, Mathews has twice taught me to never judge a book by it’s cover. The first time is when they introduced the DXT. At that time, the Drenalin was, by far, my favorite bow. When I shot the DXT I didn’t want to like it as much as the Drenalin but the fact was that I was simply more accurate with it. Repeated sessions at the range shooting both bows proved it every time. The second time was when Mathews came out with the Z7 Xtreme. I saw the 28” axle to axle length and never gave it a chance. Instead I went with the Z7 Magnum. I loved the Mag and had no regrets. It wasn’t until a few years later that I spent some time with the Xtreme and was kicking myself for not giving it a fair shake earlier. Never going to happen again.

Getting the Triax to the range was everything I hoped it would be. When at full draw the pin just floats on the point of impact. With a medium to high wrist position, if a bow doesn't agree with me, most of my shot deviations show up drifting left or right. With the Triax, I didn’t experience any of these variances at all. The bow simply remains stable when releasing the arrow. I shot this bow side by side with my Halon32 at saw no difference in group sizes whatsoever at distances up to 40 yards (the max I could go indoors ). A few slight adjustments to the rest had me shooting field points, Grim Reaper expandables and Montec fixed blades all to the same point of impact with my .350 spine arrows

Those who know me hear me say it every year, but I’ll say it again. I really can’t see myself ever getting rid of this bow. For me, it has no down side whatsoever. It’s compact, deadly accurate like a longer bow and the quietest that I’ve ever tested. I’m so impressed with the Triax that I’m ordering a second one in black for dedicated ground blind use. I can go on and on about how good this bow is, but that is something that each individual has to decide for themselves. the best advice I can give is to go to your local dealer an shoot the Triax against the bow you have now as well as the other great choices that are out there. It really is that good.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

As usual, a first class review! Well done.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Good review Vince as always!


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yep, yep, and yep....Triax, love mine so far!


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

I’m scared to try one. I have a feeling I’ll end up putting an order in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

I wasn't at the shop to buy one, but sure left with one!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Excellent review.


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Super 91 said:


> I wasn't at the shop to buy one, but sure left with one!


That’ll be me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Very good review, I shot it today too for the first time and your review is spot on with my observations.
Thanks for posting the draw force curve, it was interesting seeing it on paper and relating it back to this afternoon. 
Compact, smooth, fast, dead in hand and deadly quiet. 
Mathews has a nice offering for 2018.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

The review I have been waiting for. Thanks.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I may have missed it but was it a measured 28dl or was it a 28dl mod? Just wondering if it is running half inch long like the other Mathews? I am a true 28 and need 27.5 mods on most Mathews. Thanks Tim


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

Great Work… Thanks for the review. 

However I must disagree on a Couple of things. I was one of the first to Test fire the Triax28. For Starters the Triax28 Does NOT shoot like a HALON 32. You can’t put HALON Cams & Limbs on a Shorter Riser and expect that Bow to be Smooth. In Fact the TRIAX28 is a Pig to shoot. The Draw for me was FAR from been smooth. I Had 2 Shots from it & then took my Release Aid OFF. The Mathews CREED XS is a much better Shorter ATA Bow to Shoot, it is also lighter. My Creed XS is 60/70lb Works pretty darn Good. For hunting I Crank that up to 66lb & use a 390grain Arrow. My MAX Hunting distance is about 40m.
And the Mathews CREED XS is a Solocam Bow, it has less timing/tuning issues out in the field for me.

Just my 2cents worth :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been waiting for someone to post about the Triax efficiency. The Halon and Halon 32 were around 85% and the Triax is way better on feel than the Halons. I'm guessing with a properly tuned Triax we can see efficiency numbers well over 90%. Whats also crazy to me is that your using a 350gr arrow which is very light and will not show dynamic efficiency very well. 88% which such a light arrow says wonders about how crazy high the efficiency can be with a 400 or 500gr arrow.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Glorious said:


> View attachment 6324199
> 
> 
> Great Work… Thanks for the review.
> ...


And that is your opinion only which is way different then Mine and it seem's almost every one else's opinion of the bow. I might be reading that wrong, but 60.1# 27dl 418 grain arrow and your getting 304fps? Is the Creed XS not rated at 321 ibo? Man that would put you like 58fps above ibo!!


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the Review. The Triax I shot came in at 74# and didn't feel stiff at all. I actually thought for the short ATA the bow was very comfortable and quiet at 27" draw.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

I had a Creed XS and I think the Triax is much smoother and although it is heavier, I preferred it much more than any bow Mathews has offered since the Helim. But each person is going to like something different. I don't drink the Koolaid. If it is a nice bow, I shoot it. The Triax is excellent to me.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree, the triax was as smooth as either Halon.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

Great review! Ver similar to my thoughts. Just playing the waiting game now. I haven’t been this excited for a new bow to show up since my first carbon Hoyt. To me, for hunting, the Triax is the end all do all bow. Hoping for an early arrival, but from the sounds of it Mathews is getting orders like crazy!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Glorious said:


> View attachment 6324199
> 
> 
> Great Work… Thanks for the review.
> ...


So either everyone is wrong or you are? I'm trying to figure out if your signature means you don't have to impress anyone or you want to impress everyone?


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

The Triax is definitely not a pig to shoot. Very smooth draw at 28/70 and extremely shock free. I've put more than 500 shots thru one and I can tell you that nothing you've said am I agreeing with.


Glorious said:


> View attachment 6324199
> 
> 
> Great Work… Thanks for the review.
> ...


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

The Creed XS is a pig to draw and that is a fact.


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Vince, Excellent review as always. The Triax is a sweet bow for sure. I have only had a chance to try one at 70lbs, cant wait to shoot a 60lb one.


----------



## paulgeorges (Nov 22, 2008)

great review . 

What is the lenght of the riser ?


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Glorious said:


> View attachment 6324199
> 
> 
> Great Work… Thanks for the review.
> ...


That is one "happy" Chrono - LOL. At your specs the real number is 245fps, and that's a stretch for that bow.
From a performance stand point the Creed XS is not on the same planet as the Triax, about the only thing they share is a camo pattern.


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

nice!! cant wait to order my lefty


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Glorious said:


> View attachment 6324199
> 
> 
> Great Work… Thanks for the review.
> ...



That's your opinion and you're entitled to it. I do have to comment on one thing, though.........Are you saying that at 60 lbs. with a 418gr arrow and a 27" draw length that your CreedXS is shooting 304 FPS?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time, that is probably the best bow review I have ever read


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Glorious said:


> View attachment 6324199
> 
> 
> Great Work… Thanks for the review.
> ...


I wouldn’t call the Triax a pig to shoot compared to the Halon32. The draw force curves are extremely similar, as these graphs point out. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

OP,
Could you please post the decibel numbers for both the HTR and the Triax? Also, all the parameters when you did the sound test: where was the mic situated, accessories exactly the same, DL, DW same, arrow same, etc. 
I have been following all your reviews and specially like the drawforce graphs you provide. However, when it comes to the sound tests, the empirical evidence will add to your reviews.
Based on the graphs you have provided, if one compares the draw force graphs for the HTR side by side with the one for Triax, it is obvious that the Triax has a harsher draw.
Thanks,


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Vince for those DFC, I knew I felt just a hint of a ramp up near the end of the draw yesterday compared to the 32/6 I owned. 
If it were 30" ATA+ I would have ordered one, still on the fence.............................


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

vince71969 said:


> I wouldn’t call the Triax a pig to shoot compared to the Halon32. The draw force curves are extremely similar, as these graphs point out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the graphs it seems that Mathews after 4 years has reinvented the wheel! The differences are so infinitesimal.
Your original Draw force Graph for the Nocam (from 2014), is quite a bit different from the newer one. I expect the newer one is the more precise one, right?
Thanks,


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Toxo-Philite said:


> OP,
> Could you please post the decibel numbers for both the HTR and the Triax? Also, all the parameters when you did the sound test: where was the mic situated, accessories exactly the same, DL, DW same, arrow same, etc.
> I have been following all your reviews and specially like the drawforce graphs you provide. However, when it comes to the sound tests, the empirical evidence will add to your reviews.
> Based on the graphs you have provided, if one compares the draw force graphs for the HTR side by side with the one for Triax, it is obvious that the Triax has a harsher draw.
> Thanks,



I never post any actual numbers. The reason being is people take the number at face value and that will change with setup. I also try only post what I test at that time instead of what i tested previously as the surroundings can change as I don't have a dedicated and isolated sound lab. My review took so long because i needed to obtain the HTR to test simultaneously with the Triax. Both bows were 70/28 with the same QAD Mathews edition rest and arrow web claw quiver bracket installed, 1/4" peep, loop and monkey tails on the string. The difference in sound levels wasn't much, but the Triax was slightly less. 

The HTR definitely has a less aggressive draw cycle. No doubt about it. That's what amazes me so much about the Triax. How Mathews managed to store more energy and make a bow quieter than a bow already the quietest tested is astonishing.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Toxo-Philite said:


> Based on the graphs it seems that Mathews after 4 years has reinvented the wheel! The differences are so infinitesimal.
> Your original Draw force Graph for the Nocam (from 2014), is quite a bit different from the newer one. I expect the newer one is the more precise one, right?
> Thanks,



Nothing is more precise now. All the testing is still done the same way. In fact I don't think i'd ever classify any of my testing as "precise". If i had a 15K instron machine and an actual sound lab then I would feel differently about them.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

vince71969 said:


> Nothing is more precise now. All the testing is still done the same way. In fact I don't think i'd ever classify any of my testing as "precise". If i had a 15K instron machine and an actual sound lab then I would feel differently about them.


Precise compared to what we are used to :wink: thanks again for taking the time!

Are you reviewing any other bows this year, or have You? 

Thanks


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

roosiebull said:


> Precise compared to what we are used to :wink: thanks again for taking the time!
> 
> Are you reviewing any other bows this year, or have You?
> 
> Thanks



If i get more bows i'll do review on them, which usually means another Mathews. I don't know if that will happen or not. This has been my only review so far for the 2018 models.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Toxo-Philite said:


> Based on the graphs it seems that Mathews after 4 years has reinvented the wheel! The differences are so infinitesimal.
> Your original Draw force Graph for the Nocam (from 2014), is quite a bit different from the newer one. I expect the newer one is the more precise one, right?
> Thanks,


Uh except the 15 fps difference. lol


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

To the people arguing about the HTR vs the Triax, get over yourselves. You're upset that a bow can faster and quieter than yours. We get it, but you're looking like a bunch of cry babies.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

joffutt1 said:


> Uh except the 15 fps difference. lol


I was referring to the two side by side (this year's) graphs provided by the OP, they show only 2 fps difference. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Toxo-Philite said:


> I was referring to the two side by side (this year's) graphs provided by the OP, they show only 2 fps difference. Correct me if I am wrong.


Correct. The difference in speed is infinitesimal. The difference in noise between the two is substantial.

Keep in mind that i never post a review saying that someone should go out and buy a certain bow. If someone prefers what they have to what is offered then they should keep it. 

Try what's new then make your own decision. Any reputable company that's confident in their product would agree with me, I believe.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

vince71969 said:


> I never post any actual numbers. The reason being is people take the number at face value and that will change with setup. I also try only post what I test at that time instead of what i tested previously as the surroundings can change as I don't have a dedicated and isolated sound lab. My review took so long because i needed to obtain the HTR to test simultaneously with the Triax. Both bows were 70/28 with the same QAD Mathews edition rest and arrow web claw quiver bracket installed, 1/4" peep, loop and monkey tails on the string. The difference in sound levels wasn't much, but the Triax was slightly less.
> 
> The HTR definitely has a less aggressive draw cycle. No doubt about it. That's what amazes me so much about the Triax. How Mathews managed to store more energy and make a bow quieter than a bow already the quietest tested is astonishing.


Thanks for the clarification on the numbers. Looking forward to future reviews.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Toxo-Philite said:


> I was referring to the two side by side (this year's) graphs provided by the OP, they show only 2 fps difference. Correct me if I am wrong.


I was referring to the Triax vs the H32.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Great Review. This bow is killing it with positive reviews. Not sure I remember any bow getting as many accolades. Even the Mathews hater do not bash this bow.


----------



## PMantle (Feb 15, 2004)

Toxo-Philite said:


> Based on the graphs it seems that Mathews after 4 years has reinvented the wheel! The differences are so infinitesimal.
> Your original Draw force Graph for the Nocam (from 2014), is quite a bit different from the newer one. I expect the newer one is the more precise one, right?
> Thanks,


I can't follow what you're trying to say. Why would you bring up the curve for a totally different cam system?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Great review!


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Thanks Vince for those DFC, I knew I felt just a hint of a ramp up near the end of the draw yesterday compared to the 32/6 I owned.
> If it were 30" ATA+ I would have ordered one, still on the fence.............................


Just do what I did and buy a used 30 ATA Halon.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I just recently started plotting draw force curves and over-laying curves on top of each other after drawing each bow manually really emphasizes how subtle changes in the curve can make a big difference on how a bow feels.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

scpowerman said:


> Just do what I did and buy a used 30 ATA Halon.


I had a 30 and a 32/6, I think the Triax feels a little better than both of them especially at the shot.
On the fence only because it may be a bit too short for me idk......


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Super 91 said:


> I wasn't at the shop to buy one, but sure left with one!



That's actually a great way to purchase a bow. Instead of going into a shop wanting to fall in love with a bow, just go shoot certain models and let one pick you.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

paulgeorges said:


> great review .
> 
> What is the lenght of the riser ?



I'm going by memory but I think I measured it at 24 1/8"


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

What was the actual measured draw length of the Triax tested? They usually run 1/2" long or more.


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm on the fence about buying this bow. Today I shot my 30, a 32 and the Triax. This is the second time I have done this. The 32 and the Triax were at 53#. My 30 was at 56#. The Triax did feel small and to me drew a little harder than the 32. The 32 seemed smoother. My DL is 29. Neither the Triax or the 32 had a peep or sights so I can't tell how well I could shoot them. I just don't know if it is worth selling my 30 and paying 1,000+ for this bow. Is it nice but without knowing how well it shoots I think I'll stay with my 30.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

vince71969 said:


> That's actually a great way to purchase a bow. Instead of going into a shop wanting to fall in love with a bow, just go shoot certain models and let one pick you.


I've done this at least three times in the last 10 years. Switchback XT. My thoughts were it was just another silly version of the Switchback, I had an Outback and was fine with it. Shot the XT and took it home. Loved that bow and shot it for years, never should have sold it.

2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30. I wasn't even there to shoot that bow, shot it and took one home. Killed my biggest Elk to date with it, and enjoyed hauling it all over the CO mountains.

2018 Mathews Triax. Went to the shop to look at the RX-1's, which are nice bows btw. Thought to myself, while I'm here, might as well shoot the short bow. First shot I knew I was going to take it home. So far I really like it. Time will tell how it shoots long range and in field conditions. But other than being heavier than what I have been used to carrying for the past several years, I love everything about it so far. Just need to find a set of CC2 "B" modules, and have a quiver hood dipped in the XD camo to match.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Toddk31 said:


> What was the actual measured draw length of the Triax tested? They usually run 1/2" long or more.



Despite what you'll read on here, theres no bow that usually runs 1/2" longer or more. Mathews tend to run 1/4" over the stated draw length, just as many others do.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Would make the ultimate ground blind bow .feels very very refined.defenitly the surprise bow of the year for me .wasnt expecting to want a Mathews this year but the triax is awesome


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

0nepin said:


> Would make the ultimate ground blind bow .feels very very refined.defenitly the surprise bow of the year for me .wasnt expecting to want a Mathews this year but the triax is awesome


I'm chomping at the bit to shoot it still. I want to shoot a few others first, the realms and maybe pse stealth, and see what elite brings.

I think if I shot the triax and liked it, I would buy it, I feel a little brainwashed from all these good reviews, and want to give some other bows a fair shake.

I cannot imagine not buying the triax, I have always shot short bows well, and I don't hunt with a stabilizer or wrist sling, so I hate hand shock. I like the weight too, since I don't add much to my bow, it's good to have some bow weight.


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

vince71969 said:


> Despite what you'll read on here, theres no bow that usually runs 1/2" longer or more. Mathews tend to run 1/4" over the stated draw length, just as many others do.


Haven't handled a Triax, but I have measured several Halons that were 1/2" longer than stated draw length.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Toddk31 said:


> Haven't handled a Triax, but I have measured several Halons that were 1/2" longer than stated draw length.


Here are links for Arrowtrade Bow tests for 2016 and 2017. Both the Halon and Halon32 are 1/4" over for their stated draw length.



http://www.arrowtrademagazine.com/a..._newbreedgx2_primerize_expeditionxception.pdf

http://www.arrowtrademagazine.com/a...wshalon32obsessionhemorrhageprimecentergy.pdf


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

Spent about 30 minutes with the Triax today. All I can say is wow. There is next to no hand vibration, and the bow is stupid quiet. I never thought I’d order a 28 inch ATA bow but I have one on its way. Another thing that surprised me was the balance of the bow. It is definitely less top heavy than the Halons and just sits well in the hand. It is an all pleasant bow to shoot. If you haven’t shot one, go give it a try. You’ll be surprised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

vince71969 said:


> Despite what you'll read on here, theres no bow that usually runs 1/2" longer or more. Mathews tend to run 1/4" over the stated draw length, just as many others do.


Hahaha measure one at the shorter draw lengths, 24-27. 1/2 Long on pretty much every single Mathews for the last ten years.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Hahaha measure one at the shorter draw lengths, 24-27. 1/2 Long on pretty much every single Mathews for the last ten years.


I'm in that range and I agree with vince, none of mine except the TRX 7 have measured 1/2 inch long.


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

griffwar said:


> And that is your opinion only which is way different then Mine and it seem's almost every one else's opinion of the bow. I might be reading that wrong, but 60.1# 27dl 418 grain arrow and your getting 304fps? Is the Creed XS not rated at 321 ibo? Man that would put you like 58fps above ibo!!


You can't Read.... But Can Write...... 308Grain arrow.. dude & Under 400 grain Max if i Crank it up


----------



## Glorious (Oct 31, 2016)

LetThemGrow said:


> So either everyone is wrong or you are? I'm trying to figure out if your signature means you don't have to impress anyone or you want to impress everyone?


No Not Trying To Impress... I haven't Put Down My Older Bows ... The "Ben Pearsons" & "McPherson" Bows


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

My Halon X was 1/2 long!


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Glorious said:


> You can't Read.... But Can Write...... 308Grain arrow.. dude & Under 400 grain Max if i Crank it up


Better look again, pic don't lie, says 418, better put some glasses on because it don't look like you can see. You wrote it even, thought you would not get caught in your blatant lie?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Glorious said:


> You can't Read.... But Can Write...... 308Grain arrow.. dude & Under 400 grain Max if i Crank it up


You aren't living up to your screen name in this thread :wink:


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

zjung said:


> Spent about 30 minutes with the Triax today. All I can say is wow. There is next to no hand vibration, and the bow is stupid quiet. I never thought I’d order a 28 inch ATA bow but I have one on its way. Another thing that surprised me was the balance of the bow. It is definitely less top heavy than the Halons and just sits well in the hand. It is an all pleasant bow to shoot. If you haven’t shot one, go give it a try. You’ll be surprised.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which camo pattern did you order?


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

I ordered it in stone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VJAMESMCK (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Review and my name is Vince to! I own a Triax and it is the quietest and dead in hand bow I've ever shot. I also have an RX1 and Relam. Out of the 3 flagship bows the Triax is my winner hands down...


----------



## BTtuner (Sep 28, 2017)

I was never a Mathews fan at all until the Halons and the Crosscentric Cam. If you go to Arrowtrade Magazines digital magazine archive and go to the back of the latest issue you will see true scientific tests of the major brands and models. One thing I noticed about the Crosscentric Cam is its the only cam I've seen that becomes more efficient when it's built into a more harsh (unforgiving) bow. The Triax most would say with its short ATA and brace and speed that combination should not shoot well. The Halon 32 7" is probably the most forgiving Halon in the lineup and common thought would say that it should be the most efficient and soft and forgiving, but no. The Arrowtrade test proves its the worst feeling Halon is the 32 7" at (165.2g) of vibration and (103.3db) of noise. The Halon 5, which would be the harshest bow tested from the Halon line, shoots the best at (97.1g) of vibration and (101.4) of noise. That's very drastic! That's even better than the HTR. The Triax is a bit harsher than the Halon 5 and I'm sure when its tested it will also make the Halon 5 sound and feel like a dinosaur because it feels much better than the Halon 5. This is why I am a Mathews Halon fan now. Common thought would say the Triax is trash because of it's specs, but you'd be wrong. The Halon, or any Crosscentric Cam bow in a harsher platform will outperform any tall ATA bow with a long brace. So I ordered my Triax last week.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

VJAMESMCK said:


> Great Review and my name is Vince to! I own a Triax and it is the quietest and dead in hand bow I've ever shot. I also have an RX1 and Relam. Out of the 3 flagship bows the Triax is my winner hands down...


spoiled yourself this year:wink:

what is your draw length on the triax? i'm hearing mixed reviews on draw length, the couple Mathews I have shot, and the one I own (chill r) have been 1/2" long compared to most bows I have owned (only 1/4 long compared to my hoyts) I am hearing many preferring 1/2 longer draw on the short triax vs other Mathews bows.

I shoot 28" on my chill r, will I shoot 28.5" on a triax? thanks


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

zjung said:


> I ordered it in stone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am leaning towards STONE myself................


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I am leaning towards STONE myself................


I really like Mathews stone color. My Halon was stone and the paint held up really nice. I just go with black strings and dampeners, but any color looks good with stone too. I’ve got camo Mathews bows twice, and both times the paint around the riser rubbed off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbs34 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in that range and I agree with vince, none of mine except the TRX 7 have measured 1/2 inch long. You are right on. Never owned a TRX. I would say 1/4 max and 

I have owned many. And when when Vince does a review it is probably the best read on AT.


----------



## teampco (Dec 27, 2016)

great review


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

zjung said:


> I really like Mathews stone color. My Halon was stone and the paint held up really nice. I just go with black strings and dampeners, but any color looks good with stone too. I’ve got camo Mathews bows twice, and both times the paint around the riser rubbed off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stone is sharp. I'm about to pick up a black one for blind use.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I’d like to see Forest riser with Stone limbs, I did it on the bow builder but it’s not the same as a real pic.


----------



## Skoal12 (Nov 10, 2016)

Great Review!!!


----------



## zjung (Jul 27, 2015)

vince71969 said:


> The stone is sharp. I'm about to pick up a black one for blind use.


It’s going to be a perfect bow for hunting out of a blind! Oh and great review! Thanks for putting the time in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeathStrickland (Oct 28, 2017)

Hoyt guy myself but Mathew is looking good this year


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mathias said:


> I’d like to see Forest riser with Stone limbs, I did it on the bow builder but it’s not the same as a real pic.


You should see the Elite website bow builder. Yikes. It's like building a bow on a Nintendo 64.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

BTtuner said:


> I was never a Mathews fan at all until the Halons and the Crosscentric Cam. If you go to Arrowtrade Magazines digital magazine archive and go to the back of the latest issue you will see true scientific tests of the major brands and models. One thing I noticed about the Crosscentric Cam is its the only cam I've seen that becomes more efficient when it's built into a more harsh (unforgiving) bow. The Triax most would say with its short ATA and brace and speed that combination should not shoot well. The Halon 32 7" is probably the most forgiving Halon in the lineup and common thought would say that it should be the most efficient and soft and forgiving, but no. The Arrowtrade test proves its the worst feeling Halon is the 32 7" at (165.2g) of vibration and (103.3db) of noise. The Halon 5, which would be the harshest bow tested from the Halon line, shoots the best at (97.1g) of vibration and (101.4) of noise. That's very drastic! That's even better than the HTR. The Triax is a bit harsher than the Halon 5 and I'm sure when its tested it will also make the Halon 5 sound and feel like a dinosaur because it feels much better than the Halon 5. This is why I am a Mathews Halon fan now. Common thought would say the Triax is trash because of it's specs, but you'd be wrong. The Halon, or any Crosscentric Cam bow in a harsher platform will outperform any tall ATA bow with a long brace. So I ordered my Triax last week.


Thanks for sharing, great source of scientific data!


----------



## SPeyton63 (Dec 27, 2017)

Awesome review. I just picked one up today!


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

SPeyton63 said:


> Awesome review. I just picked one up today!


You’ll love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

The thing that really surprised me about this was that the IBO was hit with 85% modules and not the 75%. Most companies hit their IBO with the lower percentage letoff setting.


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

SPeyton63 said:


> Awesome review. I just picked one up today!



Did you get the bow yet?


----------



## RADRB8 (Oct 4, 2003)

I am not a Mathews fan either, but I did sling about a dozen thru a Triax while I was having a peep put into my new strings. Seriously considered leaving my Xpedition there and walking out with a Stone colored one, but due to market saturation of new and used bows, I'd have to give it away for under $500 fully equipped... Not willing to take a loss like that on a like new bow...

Maybe next year...


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

RADRB8 said:


> I am not a Mathews fan either, but I did sling about a dozen thru a Triax while I was having a peep put into my new strings. Seriously considered leaving my Xpedition there and walking out with a Stone colored one, but due to market saturation of new and used bows, I'd have to give it away for under $500 fully equipped... Not willing to take a loss like that on a like new bow...
> 
> Maybe next year...


The Triax is winning a lot of people over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan1021 (May 12, 2017)

vince71969 said:


> 2018 MATHEWS TRIAX REVIEW WITH DRAW FORCE CURVE
> 
> For anyone that’s interested in the Mathews Triax, here’s a copy of the review I did along with the bow’s force draw curve and corresponding information. This is one of the truly great bows that’s available to us shooters. Feel free to contact me with any questions or comments. Happy hunting and shooting!!
> 
> ...


How did you produce that draw force curve?


----------



## vince71969 (Apr 17, 2004)

Logan1021 said:


> How did you produce that draw force curve?


A device called a Bow Force Mapper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

